# Time



## Nytmair (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm thinking any pics of well anything that counts time would make a cool thread. Watches/clocks/timers...whatever!


----------



## Chump (Jan 16, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair (Jan 16, 2004)

Edited due to broken link


----------



## karissa (Mar 12, 2004)

Bump

I thought we should dig this one back up..... There has to be more stuff out there.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 4, 2004)

This is quick and dirty and done with a small digital camera..... but I think it caught the emotion I was feeling this morning after forgeting to turn my alarm off when I got home at 3am. Lets see your interpretations of alarm clock animosity.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 4, 2004)

First that poor frog. Now your innocent alarm clock...  :roll:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 4, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> First that poor frog. Now your innocent alarm clock...  :roll:



Don't feel bad for the frog, he hasn't paid child support to all those little tadpoles in years


----------



## malachite (Jul 4, 2004)

LOL.........The first thing that ran through my head when I saw the title involved my alarm clock and a sledge hammer. Then I see your pic and am fully satisfied with the result   

Didn't get home 'till 5am Saturday monrning from an all-nighter with the moonlight, immediately crashed out, only to have my alarm clock go off at 5:30AM............

This might be a theme I'll be contributing to here soon as I've broken a few clocks in the early AM


----------



## blacktypes (Jul 23, 2004)

hahaha i was going to do the same with my glock!
nice beretta!


----------



## sobi (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Aoide (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2012)

Time standing still...




0016_EveningInCambridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh, well, this is a real clock - fits the theme even better:




0024_EveningInCambridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0047_Cambridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Seen and photographed at nighttime (lit up inside) and during the day (with the reflection of King's College in Cambridge/UK in the glass)


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2012)

Ah, yes, I knew I had a third one without the reflection ... took me a while to find it but here it is:




0186_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 1, 2012)

323 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Mar 1, 2012)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## andymac1981 (Nov 19, 2012)

My input. I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 21, 2015)

A little different perspective on time.
Of course I should be expecting a knock at the door with this one. 



Out of Time by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## davidharmier60 (Feb 7, 2018)

A broken watch is right twice a day. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Feb 10, 2018)

Day 319 - Pocketwatch by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------

